# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Few questions to improve 40 time.

## skribbble

First time posting here, so ill let you guys know my numbers or whatever so you can go from there. Im 5/9 175lbs pretty much all muscle. Ive been doing speed type workouts and manual resistance and a running program since summer. My forty at the beginning of the summer on a track with running shoes was a 4.48. Then 2 weeks ago i ran a 4.50 flat on grass with cleats on. I know their is a difference between track and grass but i felt slower then normal when i ran the 4.5... When i ran the 4.48 my 20 times were like 2.8ish... When i ran the 4.5 on grass i have been running consistant 2.4-2.5 in the 20 so obviously my explosion is fine i just feel slow after the 20 yards. Anyone have ideas on improving my top end? 100 meter in track i ran like an 11.4 2 years ago so my top end is nothing impressive...I play div 1 football by the way..

So the question is... anyone have any supplements or anything that they would recommend taking to improve speed and something that wont make my joints or anything weak...I heard winstrol was good but wasnt sure where to get it and what to combine it with since ive read that it was worthless by itself. My strenghth is decent i maxed at 300 on bench and do leg press instead of squat but i could squat around350-400 if put on the spot...

Thanks in advance guys.

----------


## D-END

hit the power lifts if you want to get faster. Explosive movements like power cleans and hang cleans will improve your speed, and if you don't squat you need to start. Squats are a core football lift if you don't do them you will never be as fast as you could be. Strength = SPEED.

----------


## skribbble

Yup, been doing hang clean during the beginning of the week and power cleat at the end of the week. Also hang snatch and powersnatch once a week. Sorry im not gonna start squatting again, put too much stress on my knees and back. ANy supplements to take to increase speed faster, anything to make fast twitch muscles better?

Ive been taking zma, hmb, multivitamin, creatine and protein for 3 months then a month off since beginning of summer. I think its time for a little more advanced supplement.

----------


## D-END

ANy supplements to take to increase speed faster, anything to make fast twitch muscles better?

Ive been taking zma, hmb, multivitamin, creatine and protein for 3 months then a month off since beginning of summer. I think its time for a little more advanced supplement.[/QUOTE]



You can't make fast twich muscles "better" with supplements, the way you make them more effective is buy lifting heavier weights at lower reps around 2-5 reps. You should also stay away from aerobic training.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

winstrol

----------


## skribbble

> You can't make fast twich muscles "better" with supplements, the way you make them more effective is buy lifting heavier weights at lower reps around 2-5 reps. You should also stay away from aerobic training.


whats wrong with aerobics? I do yoga to increase my flexability

----------


## skribbble

> winstrol


Ive heard about it. Where can i get it? And what else should i take winstrol with to get the best results.

----------


## D-END

> whats wrong with aerobics? I do yoga to increase my flexability


Yoga is good and increasing you flexibility is also good. But when you do aerobics (long cardio) it takes away from you explosiveness, you aren't training your muscles to keep going for 3 hours, you are training them for short, explosive burst of around 5 to 30 seconds. So you should move more toward anaerobic exercise meaning short bursts. Not all tranining is universal but if you want to get your wind up, a LITTLE Cardio won't hurt. By that I mean for example that a sprinter doesn't do the same track work out as a someone who is training for the 1600m. I am not saying take cardio out completely but only do 1 or 2 times every 10 days or so. At the school I go to the longest we run is a 110 yards for conditioning, because anything longer than that if done enough times will take away form the effectiveness of your fast twitch muscles and results in less power and explosion from your muscles.

----------


## chris64

I tried a training method in college that increase my 40 times almost .15 seconds in 8 weeks. I went from a 4.75 to a little over a 4.6 (if I was running your times I would feel fortunate). The training involved running sprints downhill - beginning at about a 10% grade the first week and going to a little steeper grade week by week. The theory is that since you should be able to run faster downhill, youre actually training your muscles to get used to the faster speeds. You may ask around and see if any of your coaches have heard of it or tried it. It requires good stretching and warm-up before beginning.

----------


## D-END

Yeah downhill running, also uphill running, parachutes, and running in a pool will help you aswell. What has helped me is the sleds(weight belt attached to a sled with weights on it that you pull).

----------


## AustrianOAK14

well 1st i would set goals, ie what time are you shooting for? etc

2nd learn abotu the dosages of winstrol , make note that many if not all olympic athletes supplement with winny at least once in their lives pm me for more in fo bro

----------


## Cuttup

heavy squats will help?

----------


## skribbble

> I tried a training method in college that increase my 40 times almost .15 seconds in 8 weeks. I went from a 4.75 to a little over a 4.6 (if I was running your times I would feel fortunate). The training involved running sprints downhill - beginning at about a 10% grade the first week and going to a little steeper grade week by week. The theory is that since you should be able to run faster downhill, youre actually training your muscles to get used to the faster speeds. You may ask around and see if any of your coaches have heard of it or tried it. It requires good stretching and warm-up before beginning.


Yeah i havent run downhill but i have pulleys called overspeed pulleys or something, where someone hooks up to the other end and essentially pulls you so it makes you run alot faster then you would normally be able to.

----------


## skribbble

> well 1st i would set goals, ie what time are you shooting for? etc 2nd learn abotu the dosages of winstrol, make note that many if not all olympic athletes supplement with winny at least once in their lives pm me for more in fo bro


My goal is a 4.38, i ran a 4.48 on track in early june. And a 4.50 on grass with cleats on august 20th or so. I think my 4.5 in the grass would be better then a 4.48 on the track i would assume

Check pms

----------


## TestTubeBaby

lol..strength does not = speed! i've lost alot of my football strength from senior year..but im HELLA faster frosh year of college now. u wanna get faster? then run. oly lifts will make u more explosive in the long run yes. but those movements are to benefit your maintenance. i.e. so you won't injure yourself when you put sprinting type stress on your body. i suggest you warm up and stretch properly, do hurdle agilities, lots of plyometrics (which train your fast twitch) and actually run. u want a fast 40? u need to ATLEAST run 60m repeats WITH spikes. u do like u would for the actual timing. so do those 60m repeats w/ spikes on a track, so ur body is used to it.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

and for ur info heavy squats slow down sprint speed. and 4.38 would be asking alot if it was electronic, is this electronic timing?

----------


## BP85

stretch and powerlift. That is what has been helping me. Also, anything that will help your feet get quicker ie; dot square, rope ladders. I do a super set at my gym as well. I hook up a sled to a weight belt, then do a quick set of power/hang cleans, then I do lunges. Keep stretching!!!! Supersets are awesome for speed! I cant emphasize stretching anymore!

----------


## D-END

> and for ur info heavy squats slow down sprint speed.


IF This is true then why does every single football program in the nation emphasize getting stronger...especially in the power lifts (squat deadlifts, and power clean), and especially at the speed postions. Why do football programs redshirt freshman... SO THEY CAN LIFT AND GROW AND GET STRONGER WHICH DOES = FASTER.

----------


## BP85

> IF This is true then why does every single football program in the nation emphasize getting stronger...especially in the power lifts (squat deadlifts, and power clean), and especially at the speed postions. Why do football programs redshirt freshman... SO THEY CAN LIFT AND GROW AND GET STRONGER WHICH DOES = FASTER.



You both are right. If you get bigger and stronger and dont run and dont stretch, then yes you will be slow. College football programs emphasize stretching and running. Squats will break down all muscle tissue in your legs. However, your fast-twitch muscles have the most potential for growth, that is where the running comes in. When you sprint and your fast muscle tissue breaks down-->You will grow more-->be faster. You have to combine running/stretching/lifting for maximum results.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

well if theyre so strong and can lift all that weight, assuredly more than any elite sprinter, then maybe they should become elite sprinters themselves! maybe everybody should do oly lifts and squats so they can get fast?

----------


## D-END

> well if theyre so strong and can lift all that weight, assuredly more than any elite sprinter, then maybe they should become elite sprinters themselves! maybe everybody should do oly lifts and squats so they can get fast?



What?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## skribbble

> and for ur info heavy squats slow down sprint speed. and 4.38 would be asking alot if it was electronic, is this electronic timing?



its hand timing

----------


## skribbble

Yeah stretching is a big part of my day. I usually stretch 3 times a day, and befor ei lift and run do about 20 minutes of agility type stuff to get my legs warmed up for the motions im going to use.

----------


## Rhino58

just keep running sprints, week by week try to change your routine. Different distances and rest time.

----------


## skribbble

anyone have some good running programs? i have access to sleds, parachutes, speed ladders, mini hurdles, bungee cords and overspeed pulleys and also swimming pools.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

stick w/ the speed ladders and mini hurdles, everything else...ya know

----------


## JMLH

Skribbble

Believe in the Strength Shoes man! I feel your pain I'm going through exactly what you are! I mean everyone is different but with hard work and going through the workout provided when you buy the strength shoes it will without a doubt work! If you dont want to invest into a new pair go down to the closest play it again sports or something similiar that sells em used! 

JM

----------


## Theedge

I like to run with a good pair of Ankle weights. Run 5 40's all out, then take the Ankle weights off and run 5 more 40's. You legs will feel like they are light as a feather. After a while, your muscles will remember the speed that you feel after running with weights,(muscle memory). Either do that or run up hill 5 times, then run on flat ground, same effect. I play baseball, but did this during the fall my freshman year in college. Went from a 6.8 60 to a 6.6. Then I went and ran the same 6.6 for the Astros and here I am 7 yrs later, still playing. Just my 2 cents.
Edge

----------


## AustrianOAK14

> My goal is a 4.38, i ran a 4.48 on track in early june. And a 4.50 on grass with cleats on august 20th or so. I think my 4.5 in the grass would be better then a 4.48 on the track i would assume
> 
> Check pms



i think wroking on abs, a diet in low fat compounds, regular water consumption, and good supplements like isopure for protein and winstrol will help you out imo

----------

